# Ywach and his crew enters One Piece



## kyrax12 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ywach, Ishida, Hash and the four elites suddenly got teleported into the One Piece world. The group later found out that Pirates are considered to be the badasses in the series and as a result, they form a pirate crew.

Together they travel across One Piece hoping to be pirate badasses.


Can Ywach and his group make it to becoming part of the fearsome pirate group known as the Yonko?

How would the three world powers react to them?


----------



## Divell (Jun 25, 2016)

I really feel sorry for One-Piece verse, apart from Yhwach, Lille and Gerard can solo. Hash and Ishida don't have many feats. And Yhwach is basically god's daddy in One-Piece.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Bleach is too hax for One piece.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Since when was Bleach strong enough to fight the admirals?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Big Mom takes Lille's lifespan


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Big Mom takes Lille's lifespan



If her ability works through intangibility, then again she would have a hole in her head, before that would happen.

Hasch and uyruu can reflect any attack damage back. 

Yhwach, just annihilates, way too much hax.


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 25, 2016)

Kaido can't be killed, so...


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

The verse gets fried with olive oil.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> If her ability works through intangibility, then again she would have a hole in her head, before that would happen.
> 
> Hasch and uyruu can reflect any attack damage back.
> 
> Yhwach, just annihilates, way too much hax.



Why wouldn't her ability work through that?Lille has a lifespan and why the fuck would she have a hole through her head?She's faster and has CoO.

Hasch and Uryuu are irrelevant.OP top tiers can beat the crap out of them without much problems.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Why wouldn't her ability work through that?Lille has a lifespan and why the fuck would she have a hole through her head?She's faster and has CoO.
> 
> Hasch and Uryuu are irrelevant.OP top tiers can beat the crap out of them without much problems.



did you read the latest bleach chapter.

And, how does one take the life from a soul. If she can eat thousands of years in the time lille can make a hole in her head.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> did you read the latest bleach chapter.
> 
> And, how does one take the life from a soul. If she can eat thousands of years in the time lille can make a hole in her head.



I did.Neither of them have the firepower of the stronger OP characters.

Big Mom just needs a simple gesture to take his life span.I'm pretty sure Lille does have a lifespan.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I did.Neither of them have the firepower of the stronger OP characters.
> 
> Big Mom just needs a simple gesture to take his life span.I'm pretty sure Lille does have a lifespan.



1.lille is at least 1000 years old gonna need some panels of big mom taking a lot of lifespan at once.
2. Need panels of how far her range extends.
3. Lille puts his hax through her skull long before any of that even were to happen or stays up high and nuke the place.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I did.Neither of them have the firepower of the stronger OP characters.
> 
> Big Mom just needs a simple gesture to take his life span.I'm pretty sure Lille does have a lifespan.



Of a few thousand years, which she hasn't shown to be able to do. anyway, if she could use that technique on Shank's/admirals it would be OP. But since we haven't seen that, I doubt it would work on lille. And if we go to Yhwach, he sorted off absorb something a few million years old.

And they don't need Firepower as strong as Top tiers. they just Reflect that shit back.


----------



## howdy01 (Jun 25, 2016)

isnt big mom's power ineffective against someone who isn't afriad of her?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Since when was Bleach strong enough to fight the admirals?


Lille chicken mode solo your admirals, intangibilty + immortality + X Axis = GG


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Of a few thousand years, which she hasn't shown to be able to do. anyway, if she could use that technique on Shank's/admirals it would be OP. But since we haven't seen that, I doubt it would work on lille. And if we go to Yhwach, he sorted off absorb something a few million years old.
> 
> And they don't need Firepower as strong as Top tiers. they just Reflect that shit back.


How is Lille so old?

also tbh,they need to be capable of surviving  in order to reflect shit back.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> How is Lille so old?
> 
> also tbh,they need to be capable of surviving  in order to reflect shit back.


Lille X axis mode is no longer human, he is God.
His life span is ridiculously higher than anyone in OP. He will one shot Big Mom with X axis, one hit into the skull = RIP.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> How is Lille so old?
> 
> also tbh,they need to be capable of surviving  in order to reflect shit back.



your forgetting how old shinigami/quincy/spirits are.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Honestly, Lille is the strongest character in Bleach by far, no one can beat him.
Everyone will get one shoted by his power, except of course Yhwach.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> No.


Elaborate, who can beat him in his chicken mode.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Elaborate, who can beat him in his chicken mode.



Haschwalth. and uyruu and ichibe


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Elaborate, who can beat him in his chicken mode.


Ichibe, jugram, uryu (if kubo maxes out his abilities potential such as being able to reverse life/death but that's up to kubo).


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

And maybe ichigo if his cero actually warps space/time.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

And probably aizen if hado 90 fucks with spacetime shit as he says.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> your forgetting how old shinigami/quincy/spirits are.


Quincy are that old?I thought they got obliterated in the first war and Yhwach started anew


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Haschwalth. and uyruu and ichibe


Haschwalth ? Maybe by hype, Uryuu is debatable, it depends if he can control his power correctly.
No, Ichibei can't kill him, no way, in the other side, Lille can easily one shot him.
In topic, if you put Ichibei in front of Akainu , Akainu will kill him, but Akainu can't do anything against Lille and he will get inevitably one shoted.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Lille chicken mode solo your admirals, intangibilty + immortality + X Axis = GG



that doesn't explain how he is hurting them.

 I didn't ask how he will survive fighting the admirals.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Quincy are that old?I thought they got obliterated in the first war and Yhwach started anew



The age doesn't really matter though they're already dead/souls why are we talking about lifespans?

 Bleach character has always been known for their longevity.

The only reason they can still die in the first place is because the verse they are in made it a rule that they can kill each other, and we are applying that rule in OBD.

seriously if we put casper in here we wouldn't even talk about Big mom affecting his lifespan.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> And probably aizen if hado 90 fucks with spacetime shit as he says.


That hado can deal against Lille's intangility ?


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyway they aren't beating the whole verse.Give Moriah some opening and he wrecks many of them.Law can also ignore the abilities of Jugo an Uryuu.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> that doesn't explain how he is hurting them.
> 
> I didn't ask how he will survive fighting the admirals.


Lol what ? His ability totally ignore any type of durability, they get one shoted if they are in X axis way.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Anyway they aren't beating the whole verse.Give Moriah some opening and he wrecks many of them.Law can also ignore the abilities of Jugo an Uryuu.


Tell me a single character in OP who can beat and kill Lille in chicken mode.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> The age doesn't really matter though they're already dead/souls why are we talking about lifespans?



I thought the Quincy were humans.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Tell me a single character in OP who can beat and kill Lille in chicken mode.



Tell me how the fuck Lille kills Kizaru.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> That hado can deal against Lille's intangility ?



If it affects space/time like aizen says sure. Anyways going off topic.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Tell me how the fuck Lille kills Kizaru.


 show me a panel of Kizaru reforming from his entire body being destroyed by spatial hax.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Tell me how the fuck Lille kills Kizaru.


trumpet. Kizaru is made of photons, still vulnerable to spacial piercing.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Haschwalth ? Maybe by hype, Uryuu is debatable, it depends if he can control his power correctly.
> No, Ichibei can't kill him, no way, in the other side, Lille can easily one shot him.
> In topic, if you put Ichibei in front of Akainu , Akainu will kill him, but Akainu can't do anything against Lille and he will get inevitably one shoted.



Did you forget what ichibe's bankai does. and Haschwalths ability would absorb his spacial piercing and send it back at him.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> His ability totally ignore any type of durability



 and how does that help when his opponent can reform after his shot,, it's not like he turns the space he shoot into mini black holes.


slayedigneel said:


> spacial piercing.



let make shit clear his spatial piercing doesn't really render space invalid like what you are trying to imply here, (Anime Mokuro's ability). he just ignores distance.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Kuma can deal with Lille.The fucker was repelling Perona's ghosts and Luffy's pain.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> and how does that help when his opponent can reform after his shot,, it's not like he turns the space he shoot into mini black holes.
> 
> 
> let make shit clear his spatial piercing doesn't really render space invalid like what you are trying to apply here. he just ignores distance.


Shade what the fuck are you talking about.

The ability ignores durability as a whole none of them are reforming from a trompet. Feel free to provide me with on panel evidence to support them reforming from spacial hax though.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> Shade what the fuck are you talking about.



Talking about his spatial piercing,





Lucino said:


> The ability ignores durability as a whole



  and? Logia isn't dependent on their Durability. He also doesn't prevent Regeneration or reformation.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Kuma can deal with Lille.The fucker was repelling Perona's ghosts and Luffy's pain.


 Kuma.

Hst threads should just get locked on sight.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Kuma can deal with Lille.The fucker was repelling Perona's ghosts and Luffy's pain.



I'm not sure that the ghost's have the same tangiblity as Lille, since they are technically already ghosts.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> and how does that help when his opponent can reform after his shot,, it's not like he turns the space he shoot into mini black holes.
> 
> 
> let make shit clear his spatial piercing doesn't really render space invalid like what you are trying to imply here, (Anime Mokuro's ability). he just ignores distance.


Trompet say hi.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Tell me how the fuck Lille kills Kizaru.


The answer : trompet.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> I'm not sure that the ghost's have the same tangiblity as Lille, since they are technically already ghosts.


What about him repelling abstract things like pain then?

Also I don't see a difference here.The ghosts are intangible also.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What about him repelling abstract things like pain then?


Lol, X axis does not release any bullet or substance, it simply pierces everything between the muzzle and the target.
Kuma can't deal with that ability, he will get X axed.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What about him repelling abstract things like pain then?
> 
> Also I don't see a difference here.The ghosts are intangible also.



1. Need to show feats of repelling spatial shit.
2. All intangibility is created equal.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What about him repelling abstract things like pain then?
> 
> Also I don't see a difference here.The ghosts are intangible also.



That is impressive, though he hasn't repelled intangible, or shown anything like ichibe's bankai. though i would guess it's quite similar. But we will have to see more from him.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Lol, X axis does not release any bullet or substance, it simply pierces everything between the muzzle and the target.
> Kuma can't deal with that ability, he will get X axed.



He only needs to repel the fuck out of Lille.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 25, 2016)

How things change...

wasn't a while ago I made a  thread and apparently it was a overwhelming stomp in favour of the Elites - to the point Lille can solo and I thought I was being fair and now Lille is on Kuma's level?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> 1. Need to show feats of repelling spatial shit.
> 2. All intangibility is created equal.


Has repelled something like pain.

He freaking repelled intangible ghosts


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> How things change...
> 
> wasn't a while ago I made a  thread and apparently it was a overwhelming stomp in favour of the Elites - to the point Lille can solo and I thought I was being fair and now Lille is on Kuma's level?



Kuma has a good counter.He's also one of the fastest in OP.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> He only needs to repel the fuck out of Lille.


Show me Kuma dealing with spatial shit then.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> The answer : trompet.




When did he combine trompet with his spatial piercing?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> When did he combine trompet with his spatial piercing?


The answer : read the chapter again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Has repelled something like pain.
> 
> He freaking repelled intangible ghosts



1. Ok? Now she him repelling spatial shit.
2. Ghost intag doesn't equal spatial intag. Two different abilities with different working mechanics behind each.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> When did he combine trompet with his spatial piercing?



He never stopped. 

Trompet, divine light are all x-axis based attacks.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2016)

What's the difference between perona's ghosts and Lille?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What's the difference between perona's ghosts and Lille?



Pretty large.

 Lille's intangibility is closer to Obito's intang or Saber's Avalon, Perona is basically no different from a normal ghost.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What's the difference between perona's ghosts and Lille?



perona ghost = normal shinigami/quincy/soul < lille's intangiblity


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

I wonder if we even need Yhwach, his elites are more than enough to destroy anyone in OP, in gauntlet style of course.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What's the difference between perona's ghosts and Lille?


Typically spatial in tag works by having the user occupy another space.
With ghost intag you're typically still of this world, but unable to physically interact.

To sum of the reason ghost intag can't generally interact with spatial intag is because they can't access whatever space to user is occupying.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Best creation of Yhwach : 
The shaka of bleach.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> He never stopped.
> 
> Trompet, divine light are all x-axis based attacks.



And yet it didn't work the same way as a normal x-axis attack that can directly hit its target.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> And yet it didn't work the same way as a normal x-axis attack that can directly hit its target.


Neither did the attacks from his wings with shot light beams what's your point.

We know they're X-axis based attacks just with added aoe.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Jun 25, 2016)

Ywach solo


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> Neither did the attacks from his wings with shot light beams what's your point.



How do you know they are spatial attack that ignores durability if they don't even work the same way.





ice demon slayer said:


> Ywach solo



Keep dreaming


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> How do you know they are spatial attack that ignores durability if they don't even work the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fact, that the trumpet, went through his intangiblity.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> How do you know they are spatial attack that ignores durability if they don't even work the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that his attack bypassed his intagibility.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

That only shows the ability to ignore any distances though. not the ability to ignore his durability.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> That only shows the ability to ignore any distances though. not the ability to ignore his durability.


Shade I know you're not this obtuse so stop saying stupid shit.

If the attack bypasses his spatial intangibility then it has spatial properties. The fuck does ignoring distance have to do with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> If the attack bypasses his spatial intangibility then it has spatial properties. The fuck does ignoring distance have to do with that.



 fine,  I'm just going to say what I think his ability is and what I have seen while reading the chapter, and Why I'm calling bullshit to the ability to ignore durability.

Also just pointing out that just because your attack has spatial properties it doesn't already ignore durability. Just take a look at Gai's kick that can bend space.

It should be a case by case basis.

 I'm not saying it doesn't have spatial properties. I agree that it has spatial properties.

Lille's ability is closer to a teleportation ability rather than Kuwabara or even Mokuro's spatial ability that can truly ignore somebody's durability mostly what we have seen is it can hit you directly without traveling the needed space. Hence the ability to ignore barriers as stated by the manga.

when he changed the attack pattern of the ability to a more direct attack what happens is it didn't ignore durability at all and was reflected to him and teleported to the space where his body is supposed to exist.

We all know how Lille intang works if you can occupy the same space where his body is you obviously would have been able to hit him and damage him, and his x-axis can do that shit.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> perona ghost = normal shinigami/quincy/soul < lille's intangiblity



Actually Bleach characters with powers are in general tangible.
It's the random Plus souls that are like Ghosts in general with Ghost like Intangibility to none spirit based attacks.
At least that was what Rukia implied in the early chapters.(many got this wrong due to several mistranslations around)
However some(possibly all) Hollows got the ability to Ignore the physical body and strike directly at the soul as we saw with Acidwire(Orihime's brother) and Shreiker.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

Um from what i saw his ability was reflected back at him not, teleported into him.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> fine. I'm just going to say what I think his ability is and what I have seen while reading the chapter, and Why I'm calling bullshit to the ability to ignore durability.
> 
> Also just pointing out that just because your attack has spatial properties it doesn't already ignore durability. Just take a look at Gai's kick that can bend space.
> 
> ...


Lol, and who can do that in OP ? Admirals maybe, lol.
For the last time, everything from Lille is based on X axis, that is the source of his " power " , are you in denial ?


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> fine. I'm just going to say what I think his ability is and what I have seen while reading the chapter, and Why I'm calling bullshit to the ability to ignore durability.
> 
> Also just pointing out that just because your attack has spatial properties it doesn't already ignore durability. Just take a look at Gai's kick that can bend space.
> 
> ...


 That's a lot of reaching don't you think. You're making such a simple ability over complicated. "The attack teleported to the space where his real body is really?"



"My bullets will pass through you and your sword will pass through my body". 
-Stated to be the exact opposite of his intangibility 
-Not spatial based attack
-even though his own attacked bypassed his spatial intangibility 
-ok.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Um from what i saw his ability was reflected back at him not, teleported into him.


And his own ability can't even kill him, talking about OP.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

@Akatora

 what.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Please read my post properly... 
 I'm not saying they can beat lille, never claimed that I'm saying bleach is not strong enough to clear one piece.



Akira1993 said:


> For the last time, everything from Lille is based on X axis, that is the source of his " power " , are you in denial ?





shade0180 said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't have spatial properties. I agree that it has spatial properties.



No definitely not when I fully acknowledge the ability, as shown in this post.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> what.


?????


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

i missed, linking it to the person, it was intended for.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> That's a lot of reaching don't you think. You're making such a simple ability over complicated.


More like making a complicated ability far more simpler.





Lucino said:


> "My bullets will pass through you and your sword will pass through my body".



that didn't tell us anything really except confirming his intangibility.





Lucino said:


> -Not spatial based attack


I didn't claim that, my claim is it doesn't ignore durability or render someone from regenarating or reforming their body.





Lucino said:


> -even though his own attacked bypassed his spatial intangibility



 it didn't really bypass anything considering his intangibility came from the same ability as you said earlier.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> More like making a complicated ability far more simpler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blatant denial.

I'v lost interest gonna get sleep.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

Best way to counter Bleach hax, being in denial with it.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> More like making a complicated ability far more simpler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It told us it could pierce through anything. Proven by his intangibility.

I'm guessing the argument you are making is  that, Both his x axis power and Intangibility are cut from the same cloth, so they should be able to penetrate each other? not via spacial piercing?

But from our point of view is that it does, not work that way, since there is no evidence that it does.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> Blatant denial.
> 
> I'v lost interest gonna get sleep.


Pretty sure that's not how denial works, considering I'm not denying its ability.

I'm saying you have no real proof that it can ignore durability.

> It is a form of spatial ability, I agree with it. my stance on it is it is closer to teleportation.
> It can hit someone directly, I agree with it. ^
> It can hit lille who has his body on another plane ^

It didn't show the ability to ignore durability.




slayedigneel said:


> It told us it could pierce through anything



Lots of fiction tell that to us we don't just agree to it without any real showing.





slayedigneel said:


> I'm guessing the argument you are making is that, Both his x axis power and Intangibility are cut from the same cloth, so they should be able to penetrate each other? not via spacial piercing?



No that's not my argument you obviously haven't read what I posted.

My argument is it doesn't ignore durability the way you guys are implying


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure that's not how denial works, considering I'm not denying its ability.
> 
> I'm saying you have no real proof that it can ignore durability.
> 
> ...


Then, show us a single thing that X axis failed to pierce. That is how it works
The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> That is how it works



That's not how it works you guys are the one who has a positive claim here you need to give me that proof.

 My only real claim is the ability is closer to a form of teleportation.



Akira1993 said:


> show us a single thing that X axis failed to pierce.



 anyway I can still show a proof here for you.. chapter 653. the moment your attack got reflected means it didn't ignore durability.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> That's not how it works you guys are the one who has a positive claim here you need to give me that proof.
> 
> My only real claim is the ability is closer to a form of teleportation.


No dude, we only read the manga, now give us the contradiction.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Then you're a dumbass who can't think for yourself.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure that's not how denial works, considering I'm not denying its ability.
> 
> I'm saying you have no real proof that it can ignore durability.
> 
> ...




You purposely missed the Intangibility part from your non evident argument,  the bullet did go straight through two royal guard members weapons, and through Nimyia's chest.  we can assume, it goes through anything. Because nothing has been shown to stop it, Even the intangible. We have reality warpers, conceptual attacks. How can you not see that a spacial piercer exists.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> You purposely missed the Intangibility part from your non evident argument,




No I didn't miss that. and again I never claimed the spatial attack don't exist.
 again the only thing I claimed is it doesn't ignore durability the way as first claimed in this tthead which is basically getting lost in this whole can of shit you guys have been doing to shift goals.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> That's not how it works you guys are the one who has a positive claim here you need to give me that proof.
> 
> My only real claim is the ability is closer to a form of teleportation.


Asking to provide proff and yet claiming the ability is teleportion without any form of proof.
Here we see the x axis is fired and pierces the zanpaktou

The intended target was oetsu. So why then shade if it's teleportation did the attack have to travel the distance? Why not just go pass the zanpaktou and hit the targets.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

basically the shit that was told in this post.

My claim is the admirals can just heal/reform after getting hit.





Lucino said:


> The intended target was oetsu. So why then shade if it's teleportation did the attack have to travel the distance? Why not just go pass the zanpaktou and hit the targets.



> Again the attack has access to x-axis. which means it can ignore physical contact the same way lille does. and we also know that the attack can move in multitude of ways.


----------



## xenos5 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> If her ability works through intangibility, then again she would have a hole in her head, before that would happen.



OP top tiers>>>>>>Bleach top tiers in speed. And to avoid Lille's hax all you gotta do is aimdodge. Not only that but iirc he doesn't even have the spatial hax in later forms. Just in base with that gun.



slayedigneel said:


> Hasch and uyruu can reflect any attack damage back.



That's only if they don't get oneshotted and/or Hasch's shield doesn't get broken.



slayedigneel said:


> Yhwach, just annihilates, way too much hax.



His vague AF power isn't gonna help him against opponents with much higher DC/durability than him.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Then you're a dumbass who can't think for yourself.


Then, you are a retard who can't read.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> No I didn't miss that. and again I never claimed the spatial attack don't exist.
> again the only thing I claimed is it doesn't ignore durability the way as first claimed in this tthead which is basically getting lost in this whole can of shit you guys have been doing to shift goals.



But no character in one piece has shown resistance(durability) to spacial piercing of this kind. It's a hax not a Durability matter.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 25, 2016)

He is too retarded to understand that lol.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> It's a hax not a Durability matter.



Again unless this attack renders space or even ignore regeneration. Nothing is stopping the Logia and character that can reform to reform or regenerate.

Just to give an example.
Gae bolg pierces the heart if Nasu didn't cover all his bases Wolverine can survive that hit by regenerating a new heart but he added a function that says Gae bolg prevent the target to heal.

 I'm not denying that lille can hit them, My claim is it doesn't stop them from reforming/regenerating once they are hit.


----------



## howdy01 (Jun 25, 2016)

but they wont have anything to regen from if they get hit with the trumpet attack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> OP top tiers>>>>>>Bleach top tiers in speed. And to avoid Lille's hax all you gotta do is aimdodge. Not only that but iirc he doesn't even have the spatial hax in later forms. Just in base with that gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


lille's attack straight up hit Nimiya without reacting, i'm sure its fast enough. And it worked a intangible armour. which you guys seem to miss.

we still don't know the implications of what happens with his shield, at the most it had scratches from, negating those flesh wounds. we don't know if it breaks from how injured the person is or, the durability. 

Just wait till lille dies.either that or he just creates a a salt water basin in the future and just shift's it on them. His ability is fucking broken, he goes through the hundred's of thousands of futures. and practically finds there weakness and negates it. if there is a 0.1% chance of winning he will win. every move they make will not be there advantage. Also since when did they get the continential DC scaling.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> but they wont have anything to regen from if they get hit with the trumpet attack


Not really considering Kizaru is a Light(photon) man. Unless lille can truly erase space which he can't because he only destroy shit as shown with trumpet then he ain't killing someone like Kizaru


----------



## howdy01 (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Not really considering Kizaru is a Light(photon) man. Unless lille can truly erase space which he can't because he only destroy shit as shown with trumpet then he ain't killing someone like Kizaru


him trumpet should have the same properties as his x-axis, anyway OP cant really hurt him either


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I'm not denying that lille can hit them, My claim is it doesn't stop them from reforming/regenerating once they are hit.



Scans of them reforming from spatial based attack?

Like your entire teleportation argument is so much bullshit it's not even amusing. Your entire conclusion hinges on the premise of the attack ignoring distance which is doesn't as shown from the scan in my previous post.

Kindly show me these scans you have of kizaru reforming from having his body destroyed by spatial attacks and not baseless horseshit that is what I want shade manga scans nothing else.

You keep shifting the goal post all over the place and yet come as for proof? Shade pls


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

I never claimed that they can hurt/kill him, My stance on this thread is basically Bleach can't clear OP and no one can solo the verse.

I only replied because of this post really.



Halu...

I am going to say you are missing my argument here..

Space damage =/= Space properties =/= Space ability..

I acknowledge lille's ability to have some form of spatial property, It just doesn't work the same way as Kuwabara and it never showed to work the same way... 

> Does he cut space like Kuwabara no.
> Can his skill traverse and ignore the physical plane yes..

His ability still revolve around the magical energy of bleach whatever it is called, it uses X-axis. a form of ability that let him traverse another space/dimension

I don't think I really need to say anything else here...


> You keep shifting the goal



except I never shifted from my own point.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I never claimed that they can hurt/kill him, My stance on this thread is basically Bleach can't clear OP and no one can solo the verse.
> 
> I only replied because of this post really.
> 
> ...



Shhhhhh 

I completely get your argument shade i'm telling you it's baseless.

"his ability revolves around the magical energy of bleach" what type of argument is that suppose to be?

-You admit the attack is spatial based attack
-You blatantly just said in this very post that his ability transverse the physical plane
-Therefore it will bypass durability because that's generally what spatial piercing does

What is there to argue Shade.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucino said:


> What is there to argue Shade.



the argument is it doesn't affect their ability to reform or regenerate. because it isn't that kind of spatial ability.



Lucino said:


> body destroyed by spatial attacks



Unless this space attack is some form of portal ability... (Law's type of space ability) or The guy from O-parts that has that dimensional loop.
Then reforming and regenerating should never be a problem..


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Okay I'm just gonna preface this with the fact that this is thread is awful 


shade0180 said:


> When did he combine trompet with his spatial piercing?


Why in the world would you assume it doesn't utilize the same basic ability that makes up the foundation of his Schrift

There's no evidence suggesting otherwise


shade0180 said:


> And yet it didn't work the same way as a normal x-axis attack that can directly hit its target.


Last I checked, there aren't any panels demonstrating a travel time for the attack and everything it hit was cleanly obliterated

Sounds like it works the same to me


shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure that's not how denial works, considering I'm not denying its ability.
> 
> I'm saying you have no real proof that it can ignore durability.


This is fucking denial 

It's a spatial fuck, and there's nothing that contradicts this notion


xenos5 said:


> OP top tiers>>>>>>Bleach top tiers in speed.


No, they're not, they're fairly comparable

Hell, Bleach top tiers are actually faster in certain respects


xenos5 said:


> Not only that but iirc he doesn't even have the spatial hax in later forms. Just in base with that gun.


And you would be wrong because there's nothing indicating he doesn't have it


xenos5 said:


> His vague AF power isn't gonna help him against opponents with much higher DC/durability than him.


You're vastly exaggerating the difference here, it's like, mid teratons versus one petaton

For the purposes of versus debates, gaps like that are practically negligible and well within margin of error, since calcs are estimations in the first place

Not to mention that, even putting aside the part where he's absorbed a metric fuckton of defensive abilities from the various dead Sternritter, pseudo-teleport and precog means a lot of shit coming his way is never going to hit its mark anyways

Whereas nobody is dodging telekinesis for obvious reasons


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Unless this space attack is some form of portal ability...
> 
> Then reforming and regenerating should never be a problem..



Spatial attacks destroy everything without resistance. I'm not the one that needs to provide proof in this case.

You're claiming logias can reform from being completely destroyed by spatial hax with zero proof to back it up.

That is what i'm asking  you to provide manga scans of them doing so.


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Okay I'm just gonna preface this with the fact that this is thread is awful



Hst threads should just get locked on sight fucking awful.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

The HST was a mistake

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

Only strict dictatorship can save it now.


----------



## howdy01 (Jun 25, 2016)

isnt wb only in the teratons now? 

the last few comments


----------



## xenos5 (Jun 25, 2016)

Regicide said:


> And you would be wrong because there's nothing indicating he doesn't have it



???

What reason is there to assume he still has it in later forms if he doesn't show it?


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> ???
> 
> What reason is there to assume he still has it in later forms if he doesn't show it?


What kind of question is this

Show me where his attacks aren't utilizing the ability in question, because as far as I can recall, they still cleanly cut through everything with no travel time


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Like, are you being deliberately obtuse


----------



## Lucino (Jun 25, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Like, are you being deliberately obtuse


Never underestimate the power of denial Regi.


----------



## xenos5 (Jun 25, 2016)

Regicide said:


> What kind of question is this
> 
> Show me where his attacks aren't utilizing the ability in question, *because as far as I can recall, they still cleanly cut through everything with no travel time*



Aight. I don't really reread any detergent chapters so my memory was a little spotty on this as well hence why I said iirc with the initial post you quoted earlier. I just mainly remembered Lille using that trumpet shit. 

I was just against assuming an ability used in base would definitely stay in transformations without evidence.


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Hash & Ishida are irrelevant???

Lol. I love these fan-bias threads.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2016)

Nobody here can handle or dodge Yhwach's TK. They get sent off into space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shining Force (Jun 25, 2016)

Strength and Durability can resist TK, it is not strictly hax, just application of force. Though there will be very few in OP to resist his TK.


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Cut off Thor's head, Ishida switches Thor's beheading with whomever they are facing, case closed.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 25, 2016)

But if he's just lifting them,isn't their weight the only thing he has to deal with?


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Technically speaking, the whole "super anchoring" schtick that's so common in fiction can be used to resist being lifted by telekinesis.

i.e, a character gets hit by a physical punch of however much energy and neither he nor his attacker get launched into orbit as a result.

Technically shouldn't apply if someone's already in the air, but OP characters can kick off the air or something so whatever. Either way, the firepower behind a space chuck is sufficient to deal with almost the whole verse regardless.


----------



## Shining Force (Jun 25, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> But if he's just lifting them,isn't their weight the only thing he has to deal with?


Yeah but in fiction, ppl are shown resisting things like TK/force push by sheer strength/power.
A good example would be Midora from Toriko resisting Ichiryu's planet-like gravitational pull while weaker characters are easily dragged. There are other examples, but I need to think more at the moment.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2016)

Shining Force said:


> Strength and Durability can resist TK, it is not strictly hax, just application of force. Though there will be very few in OP to resist his TK.


that's the point

there is nobody in OP with country level physical strength or durability


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Not even Whitebeard?


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2016)

I suppose you could argue he can cause his body to vibrate out of it like he did with Ice ball

but then it'd be him against all of them and Yhwach could beat him alone with just the established feats of his schrift


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Fair enough.

Wasn't there something about Akainu having been quaked by Whitebeard once or twice? If he wasn't propelled into the stratosphere by the impact, that'd be worth something towards resisting being thrown into space, even if the attack itself from Whitebeard fucked him up.


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Akainu took 2 hits from WB for what it is worth.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Wasn't there something about Akainu having been quaked by Whitebeard once or twice? If he wasn't propelled into the stratosphere by the impact, that'd be worth something towards resisting being thrown into space, even if the attack itself from Whitebeard fucked him up.


you're entering trope territory here

kizaru and  aokiji who are Akainu's equals have been  blown back by attacks weighing far less than Whitebeard's a.k.a Marco's yet sustain nowhere near the damage akainu does


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2016)

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 25, 2016)

Honestly the whole super anchoring thing is really plot driven. Not sure how effective it would be for OBD purposes. In regards to physical blows being resisted sure, but I really don't see how it would help from getting flung by TK unless they've shown a way to deal with that sort o thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyrax12 (Jun 25, 2016)

I haven't read One Piece after the time-skip but just wondering if Yhwach is able to establish himself as a Yonko with his crew. This isn't a battle of the verses heh.


----------



## Divell (Jun 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I did.Neither of them have the firepower of the stronger OP characters.
> 
> Big Mom just needs a simple gesture to take his life span.I'm pretty sure Lille does have a lifespan.


Lille doesn't have a DC, anything he shots at ends with a hole, he doesn't even shot bullets.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2016)

kyrax12 said:


> I haven't read One Piece after the time-skip but just wondering if Yhwach is able to establish himself as a Yonko with his crew. This isn't a battle of the verses heh.


most of his crew already dwarfs vice admirals
so hell yeah he would


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2016)

Luffy's dream's would turn to Dispear.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 25, 2016)

kyrax12 said:


> I haven't read One Piece after the time-skip but just wondering if Yhwach is able to establish himself as a Yonko with his crew. This isn't a battle of the verses heh.



Yes, he wouldn't have any problem becoming a yonko at this point.


----------



## NotAFantard (Jun 25, 2016)

LOL, the days where One Piece could stomp over little ole' Bleach are over 
Lille, Yhwach, Gerard, and maybe Haschawalth and Ishida based off hype all solo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

The real question is if Orihime would become a Yonko or not.


----------



## ho11ow (Jun 26, 2016)

NotAFantard said:


> LOL, the days where One Piece could stomp over little ole' Bleach are over
> Lille, Yhwach, Gerard, and maybe Haschawalth and Ishida based off hype all solo.


Kubo is hax.
He can make his character op af without showing any great destructive feat e.g Aizen with kyoka suigetsu or Askin with lethal dealing or Lilly with his intang and x-axis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ho11ow (Jun 26, 2016)

Orihime would be Yonko first commander with her healing power and country level barrier


----------



## Clowe (Jun 26, 2016)

What a sausage fest of a crew 

Not even one of the Sternritter sluts really?


----------



## NotAFantard (Jun 26, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Kubo is hax.
> He can make his character op af without showing any great destructive feat e.g Aizen with kyoka suigetsu or Askin with lethal dealing or Lilly with his intang and x-axis



Yup even Yhwach hasn't shown great mass destruction his battles against others.  We've seen some impressive telekinesis feats and his attack with the black ooze on the sereitei, but I don't think we've even seen him destroy something the size of an island in actual combat.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## kyrax12 (Jun 26, 2016)

NotAFantard said:


> LOL, the days where One Piece could stomp over little ole' Bleach are over
> Lille, Yhwach, Gerard, and maybe Haschawalth and Ishida based off hype all solo.



Gerard can solo?


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 26, 2016)

Kadiou solos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 26, 2016)

kyrax12 said:


> Gerard can solo?



Depends on how strong his latest form is.

He literally cannot be destroyed, having revived from Hitsugaya's haxx-nullifying ice. So, it's only BFR or restricting him.


----------



## NotAFantard (Jun 26, 2016)

kyrax12 said:


> Gerard can solo?



Yeah, unless they have someway to seal him, then he'll just keep coming back stronger and stronger.  Unless you could take him down in base like Nimaya, but we don't know exactly how he did it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 28, 2016)

NotAFantard said:


> Yeah, unless they have someway to seal him, then he'll just keep coming back stronger and stronger.  Unless you could take him down in base like Nimaya, but we don't know exactly how he did it.


He didn't do it. Gerard come back later.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## YourButtHurt1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Divell said:


> He didn't do it. Gerard come back later.



Quite clearly Yhwach brought them back later on. If Gerard had come back he would've come back very big in size and strength.


----------



## Divell (Jun 28, 2016)

YourButtHurt1 said:


> Quite clearly Yhwach brought them back later on. If Gerard had come back he would've come back very big in size and strength.


no, considering it was little damage caused by Nimaiya.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 28, 2016)

I honestly don't understand how Nimaiya did all that,because at least Pernida should have been fine.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 28, 2016)

They were without some of their power, like the x axis for lille

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## howdy01 (Jun 28, 2016)

they had their powers, but gerard acted quite rashly and rushed in without activating his miracle then ended up getting 1 shotted, all the others got blitzed, except askin. After they were revived they gained more power which increased all their stats like speed, and they knew not to underestimate 0 sq after being rekt once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah but Pernida was always just a hand without a brain or other organs.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 29, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah but Pernida was always just a hand without a brain or other organs.


And invisible nerves


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 29, 2016)

The answer to "Why" is actually quite simple

Kubo probably had no ida what sort of dumb overpowered ability he was going to give the five douce knights of king nazi so he had them faceplant vs nimaiya to make him look strong

Then he threw some ink splotches on a dartboard and decided on their abilities, the literary juggernaut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2016)

Threads like these really don't hold weight because we're already in a Yonkou saga, with Big Mom doing haxed causal shit from the get go, while her strong fighters just now getting back from destroying countries. I think we really have to wait and see what we get from her to really know what the Top tiers are packing.


----------



## Adhominem (Jun 30, 2016)

Anybody on the 4 strongest Sternritter level and up could probably solo (provided that intangibility from logias is not a factor, in which case MOST of those people and up can solo)

And when it comes to countries in OP, a country is synonymous with a town so that doesn't mean shit

and no way Biggu Mammu is more haxed than... most of the 26 Sternritter TBH. Kubo wrote himself into a shitcan with their abilities.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jun 30, 2016)

What have you written Kubo?

Yhwach threads will discussed for long after Bleach ends.


----------



## Benn Beckman (Jun 30, 2016)

How are Bleach people protecting themselves from Law's personality Shambles? You know, that thing where he switches the personalities of a group of people around, and they are left unable to figure out how to use the powers of their new bodies for a while.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jun 30, 2016)

Frankiest said:


> and they are left unable to figure out how to use the powers of their new bodies for a while.


When did this happen?


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Frankiest said:


> How are Bleach people protecting themselves from Law's personality Shambles? You know, that thing where he switches the personalities of a group of people around, and they are left unable to figure out how to use the powers of their new bodies for a while.




This is the thing about Law threads that I don't fully grasp... Obviously he isn't the strongest in his verse, and has limitations to what he can do, but 99% of the threads that involve him don't ever go over what those limits are. Has he ever used his power against god-like beings? Souls that live thousands of years? A guy that can give himself powers, and reclaim powers taken away from him at will? Or a man who's ability naturally makes him recover from haxx and blunt attacks without him needed to move? 

I'm not calling it one way or another, but what is the balance when it comes to what Law can do, and to whom?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2016)

he can take the soul of non soul resistant characters
and tbh it is pretty obvious that everyone in bleach is a soul resistance character to the point soul hax is a matter of power in bleach 
so law is absolutely not shambling bleach characters stronger than him if yammy is of any proof and he is

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benn Beckman (Jun 30, 2016)

ayyfisk said:


> When did this happen?



In punk hazard, Tashigi was switched with Smoker and her attempt at using his logia was abysmal.



Hamaru said:


> This is the thing about Law threads that I don't fully grasp... Obviously he isn't the strongest in his verse, and has limitations to what he can do, but 99% of the threads that involve him don't ever go over what those limits are. Has he ever used his power against god-like beings? Souls that live thousands of years? A guy that can give himself powers, and reclaim powers taken away from him at will? Or a man who's ability naturally makes him recover from haxx and blunt attacks without him needed to move?
> 
> I'm not calling it one way or another, but what is the balance when it comes to what Law can do, and to whom?



Each ability has its own balance factor.

His cutting power is balanced with haki. It's the only thing mentioned to be able to block it. Mentioned, mind you, not shown clearly. Though the sources are credible haki veterans. Haki is also the general balancing factor for all DFs. It's that thing that makes Badass Normals able to compete in a world filled with overpowered devil fruits.

His electric shock power and Gamma ray based power don't ignore durability, so they are just epic strong, not hax per say.

Scan isn't offensive, it just gathers spatial intel, so it doesn't really need to have a counter.

Shambles only counter so far in the manga is having intel and Haki precognition. You gotta know about the ability to be able to understand the precognition you get from observation haki.


----------



## Benn Beckman (Jul 1, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> he can take the soul of non soul resistant characters
> and tbh it is pretty obvious that everyone in bleach is a soul resistance character to the point soul hax is a matter of power in bleach
> so law is absolutely not shambling bleach characters stronger than him if yammy is of any proof and he is



It's not a soul, it's only their consciousness. There is another character, Brook, who can manipulate his own soul outside of his body and the two abilities don't look alike at all.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 1, 2016)

Here they don't even have the problem to have a different energy (but with the equalization rule it shouldn't be a problem). In any case Bach can just kill law (like he did to ichibei) before he can use his power, he would predict that


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 1, 2016)

^ True. Bach could just see the future and identify Law as a threat, then deal with him immediately.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 1, 2016)

He won't even have a problem with many people attacking because apparently he can see many different timelines and of top of that only a few people would be a threat


----------



## Divell (Jul 2, 2016)

Yhwach is about to rechape the world. Kinda way past the One-Piece tier


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 2, 2016)

Divell said:


> Yhwach is about to rechape the world. Kinda way past the One-Piece tier



Wouldn't go that far...but at this rate, Yhwach could easily be Planet-Tier if him destroying the real world is literal and not just against Karakura Town.


----------



## Divell (Jul 2, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Wouldn't go that far...but at this rate, Yhwach could easily be Planet-Tier if him destroying the real world is literal and not just against Karakura Town.


We really need to wait on Yhwach threads, for all we know Yhwach can blow up a universe and recreate it as he and Askin  have been saying he can do.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 2, 2016)

Or we can all do ourselves a favor and not read shitty mangas


----------



## Behemot1 (Jul 2, 2016)

You should start then considering you seem like someone with shitaste in regard to any media tbh.


----------



## Divell (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't take statements lightly, but we know Yhwach is casual country+, very casual, posses the power of the guy which sole presence maintained the three universes stable. And is been stated twice to have the power to remake all worlds to his liking. Before Ichigo we aren't sure how strong he was, now he maybe even stronger than that. As he is now he pretty much can solo One-Piece.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 2, 2016)

>three universes bullshit again

Ayy lmao

But seriously no, fuck off with that shit


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 3, 2016)

Soul king only stabilized the natural (?) energy exchange between the worlds,it didn't sustain their existence the same way Hades did with Elisyum and the Hyperdimension for example.

Which is unquantifiable,until he actually creates or heavily modifies the realms,and we also know that there's still a future for everyone so he isn't planing on doing this kind of thing,it seems.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 3, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Or we can all do ourselves a favor and not read shitty mangas



So that's basically every Shonen manga then?



Divell said:


> I don't take statements lightly, but we know Yhwach is casual country+, very casual, posses the power of the guy which sole presence maintained the three universes stable. And is been stated twice to have the power to remake all worlds to his liking. Before Ichigo we aren't sure how strong he was, now he maybe even stronger than that. As he is now he pretty much can solo One-Piece.



You are right about the first part...but again as 4th stated, it only regulates the souls between the 3 realms or is in better terms, the lynchpin between the 3 worlds.

We have no clue of how powerful the Soul King is past just being a lynchpin because simply put, a lynchpin doesn't NEED to be powerful, it just needs to hold things in place.


----------



## Divell (Jul 3, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Soul king only stabilized the natural (?) energy exchange between the worlds,it didn't sustain their existence the same way Hades did with Elisyum and the Hyperdimension for example.
> 
> Which is unquantifiable,until he actually creates or heavily modifies the realms,and we also know that there's still a future for everyone so he isn't planing on doing this kind of thing,it seems.


Bleach has always been a lot like Saint Seiya in those stuff. Kinda hard to know what is gonna happen next in Bleach.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2016)

Bleach and Saint Seiya being comparable in any way is like comparing oil and water


----------



## Divell (Jul 3, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Bleach and Saint Seiya being comparable in any way is like comparing oil and water


Actually Kubo said DBZ and Saint Seiya were huge inspirations for Bleach but for more


> So the main character and his allies (Seiya and the Bronzes/Ichigo and Friend) have to invade the headquarters (Sanctuary/Soul Society) of the bosses of the group that the main character is connected to (12 Gold Saints and the Pope/13 Captains) in a set amount of time (12 hours/a certain number of days that got reduced a few times) to save a friend (Athena/Rukia) from dying at the hands of a powerful object (Golden Arrow/Sokyoku), only to be caught up in a scheme from the main villain (Gemini Saga/Captain Aizen) and his subordinates (Cancer Deathmask, Capricorn Shura, and Pisces Aphrodite/Captain Ichimaru and Captain Tousen), and get a little help from other members of the group (Aries Mu, Sagittarius Aiolos(in a way), and Libra Dohko/Captain Zaraki, Captain Kyoraku, and Captain Ukitake). The group uses powerful living gear (Cloths/Zanpakuto) to fight.
> 
> That's ignoring character similarities, such as a character who can strike certain places a certain number of times as an insta-kill (Cancer Deathmask/Captain Soi-Fon), characters who use sight deprivation in battle (Virgo Shaka keeping his eyes closed to improve his other senses/the blind Captain Tousen), a big guy who fights the main character and is his first victory against the head guys (Taurus Aldebaran/Captain Zaraki), a person involved in healing (Aries Mu who "heals" the Cloths/Captain Unohana), the extremely powerful manipulative traitor whose plans were hidden until the arc (Gemini Saga/Captain Aizen), the creepy traitor with the main villain (Cancer Deathmask/Captain Ichimaru), the traitor who justifies his actions as "just" (Pisces Aphrodite/Captain Tousen), the old man who is also one of, if not the strongest of the group (Libra Dohko/Captain Yamamoto), the skilled ice user (Aquarius Camus/Captain Hitsugaya), I could go on, but the point is fairly clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2016)

Bleach and Saint Seiya being comparable in any way is like comparing oil and water


----------



## Divell (Jul 3, 2016)

except for all the similarities they have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2016)

you mean none of them?


----------



## Divell (Jul 4, 2016)

I mean all the ones I have mentioned and you prefer to ignore.


----------



## Blocky (Jul 4, 2016)

Even so, Saint seiya is still way way better then bleach in every way


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 4, 2016)

Considering how old seiya is, that seems less "similar" and more "ripoff"


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 4, 2016)

Saying Bleach and SS are Similar is like Saying Guilty Gear and Blazjew are the same


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 4, 2016)

Who cares if Bleach is similar to SS or not. That isn't the point of this thread, and 99% of the shit that comes out now days takes elements of what has come out before.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 4, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Who cares if Bleach is similar to SS or not. That isn't the point of this thread, and 99% of the shit that comes out now days takes elements of what has come out before.



This, thank you. Originality as a concept is long fucking dead, it's how you apply it that makes it good or not.


----------



## Divell (Jul 4, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Even so, Saint seiya is still way way better then bleach in every way


In somethings, in the pre Lost Agent Arc Bleach was actually one of the best selling manga, since the defeat of Aizen Bleach hasn't been the same. Pre Lost Agent Bleach > SS > Bleach right now in my opinion. At least in the story department, I see the fights better with more hype.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 5, 2016)

This is getting off topic. Its also lasted far longer than an HST thread should.


----------

